# Worldmark in Wyndham rci account?



## lily28 (Jan 5, 2015)

I acquired a 6000 point Worldmark account and completed transfer in September. I tried to add the Worldmark unit to my Wyndham rci account which I also deposit my Sheraton timeshares.  However, when I call RCI over the weekend, I was told that I can't add resale Worldmark to the Wyndham account since those are 2 different companies.  I don't understand why I can add my Sheraton units to RCI but not the Worldmark.  Is this true?  I am trying to avoid opening another RCI account and have to pay $99 fee for the first year.  Thanks


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 5, 2015)

Maybe because it already a WM points, you can't deposit it.  

I don't own WM, but with Wyndham you get access to RCI via your Wyndham account, using points. 

Perhaps you already do have access through WM.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 5, 2015)

I try to access rci via Worldmark account but does not work.  I think because I don't have travelshares since it is a resale.


----------



## LLW (Jan 5, 2015)

lily28 said:


> I try to access rci via Worldmark account but does not work.  I think because I don't have travelshares since it is a resale.



You can have RCI even though you are not TS, even through the WM portal. (They will tell you it's an RCI Weeks account that non-TS WM owners have access to, but sometimes they show up as Points.)

You can't access through the WM account because it has not been added yet.

Maybe the agent was thinking you want access through both the Wyndham portal and the WM portal? Surely somebody has RCI with both companies on it. Call next week to get a more experienced agent who doesn't have to work over the New Year's weekend. Whatever they did for Sheraton, they could do for WM, if you don't insist on access via both the Wyndham and the WM portals.


----------



## uscav8r (Jan 13, 2015)

lily28 said:


> I acquired a 6000 point Worldmark account and completed transfer in September. I tried to add the Worldmark unit to my Wyndham rci account which I also deposit my Sheraton timeshares.  However, when I call RCI over the weekend, I was told that I can't add resale Worldmark to the Wyndham account since those are 2 different companies.  I don't understand why I can add my Sheraton units to RCI but not the Worldmark.  Is this true?  I am trying to avoid opening another RCI account and have to pay $99 fee for the first year.  Thanks



This is confusing so I'll try to explain it methodically. (Caveat: this is all from personal experience, so any corrections are welcome.)

First, let's talk about your RCI account that you have due to your Wyndham ownership. You have access to a Wyndham RCI portal via the Wyndham website (let's call this a corporate RCI account). While you can deposit Wyndham points to this Wyn-RCI account, the inventory is actually Weeks inventory in RCI, but it is "re-priced" into the equivalent currency as "Wyndham points on deposit with RCI." IF (and only if) you bought your Wyn ownership from the developer, then you would have Plus Partners which grants you access to RCI Points inventory through the same Wyn-RCI portal.

Clear so far? This is where it gets interesting.

With your Wyndham ownership, you ALSO have access to an RCI Weeks account. If you have a non-Wyndham RCI-Weeks affiliated timeshare, you can deposit the week(s) to RCI via this direct portal and trade them using TPU as the "currency." This is likely how you deposited your Sheraton timeshares (I assume they were weeks). This is where one could save on redundant RCI memberships.

You cannot deposit RCI Weeks-affiliated timeshares into either portal. This is also where you will run into problems with Worldmark. Since Worldmark is not a weeks-based timeshare, it cannot be deposited into either the direct RCI portal or the Wyn-RCI portal. In this case you'll have to pony up for another RCI membership specific to Worldmark (it will be another "corporate" account even though you are the one footing the bill since you do not have Travelshare).

Bottom line, you will need to pay for another WM-RCI account. Oh, and none of these RCI portals will talk to each other. Log into one portal, and you won't see reservations or points/TPU from another portal.

I would be in your same shoes w.r.t. a WM exchange company. But if I were you, I'd use RCI for Sheraton and Wyndham, and instead get an Interval International account to associate with my WM account. This will open up more of the exchange world to you, and II tends to be more owner-friendly than RCI.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you for the detailed reply LLW and uscav8r. It looks like I have no choice but to pay for another rci.  I am trying to use RCI / Worldmark for dvc.
I already have II with my resale Sheraton and Marriott timeshare. I have not add Worldmark to II yet. I hope I won't get into any problem of adding Worldmark to II like I did with rci.  All those memberships and exchange fees in addition to maintenance fee are getting high. Thanks again


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 14, 2015)

With Wyndham, you pay for the RCI weeks and points access though your wyndham program fee.  You do not pay extra for RCI membership.  

I am assuming that there should be something similar with Worldmark, but I am guess speculating as I don't own WM points.


----------



## oceanvps (Jan 14, 2015)

My Marriott and my worldmark both live in the same II account (both resale)


I have a RCI account that WM has to set-up for you that you get to through the WM portal.   I do not have TS.  It is considered a weeks RCI account even though it pulls WM points if i do a trade.

I can also access the RCI account directly (not through wm portal) to see getaways etc....(can also see getaways through wm portal to rci). however then I can't see the WM point and OGS requests I've set-up through the RCI WM Portal to RCI.

I don't understand why if you give wm rci people your existing rci account number they just can't link your account to that.


----------



## geerlijd (Jan 14, 2015)

I have a Wyndham RCI weeks account and tried to add my Worldmark to it.  I got the same answer from Worldmark and RCI as OP.


----------



## PClapham (Jan 14, 2015)

I did not pay RCI for my wm account-it appears to be part of wm ownership.

Anita


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 14, 2015)

PClapham said:


> I did not pay RCI for my wm account-it appears to be part of wm ownership.
> 
> Anita



yes if it's travel shaft

 I had an II account that I was able to add a floating week that traded in II, I had t go through one of their Worldmark Dws reps to get it.  It has always been my understanding if your management company (hotel branded) uses RCI or II for their internal trading and the membership is included in the maintenance fees you can't add additional Worldmark or traditional timeshare weeks. If you purchased your exchange membership directly you can combine on one account. Since Worldmark trades differently than all of the others, the account has to be set up differently than a week for week exchange account


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 14, 2015)

PClapham said:


> I did not pay RCI for my wm account-it appears to be part of wm ownership.
> 
> Anita



Actually, you did pay for it.  You are paying monthly Travelshare dues.  When I ask TS members what do you get for those dues, the usual first answer is RCI with the internet second.  If you add both of those costs up, you will get a number less than your TS dues.  So not only are you paying the yearly RCI fee, you are paying more than those of us who don't have TS.  


To the OP:  to summarize the posts by other Worldmark owners who use RCI, your WM account has to be separate from your other RCI accounts.  WM operates differently than other timeshares in RCI so they won't combine them.   Besides, they can get an extra membership fee this way so they don't have any incentive to change it or to work on the programming it would take (which they are pretty bad at anyway).

Sue


----------



## lily28 (Jan 23, 2015)

Update. I went ahead and opened a rci account for my Worldmark.  It took couple more days for rci to set up the rci portal for Worldmark for me after I called them.  So I went ahead and set up ongoing search for dvc.
Another question. Does Worldmark match to dvc on the rci week or point side, or both? Thanks.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 23, 2015)

Like Wyndham, resale worldmark can only access weeks inventory (unless grandfathered in).


----------



## sparty (Feb 9, 2015)

*Don't understand RCI inventory*

This weekend I ran into something similar with RCI.. I have two RCI accounts, one through the Worldmark Portal and another direct RCI account that I have affiliated with Marriott Cypress Harbour.

I was wanting to stay Week 45 or 46 of 2015  (first of November) at the Holiday Inn Club Vacations at the Lake Geneva resort (#5421). The Marriott RCI account can see it, the Worldmark account can't.. In fact, the Marriott RCI account can see *852 *resorts in Wisconsin, the WM can only see *21* resorts! ???

I called RCI to have them explain the difference in inventory but in the end they didn't clear it up for me.  The only thing they said was at resort 5421 there was no inventory for WM for the next 3 to 4 years.. Ok why? Why does Marriott RCI have access and WM doesn't? No response.

So guess I don't mind keeping my Marriott RCI account when in a single state it can show 41X more resorts than Worldmark.. Astonishing...

Next WM stay is a 3 Bedroom Oceanfront Penthouse Seaside stay in abut 1 week.  I may now chose to go to the owner edification sham and ask them to pull up RCI and take a look at this resort...


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 9, 2015)

I think you are just seeing different ways of reporting the same thing.  21 represents the number of different resorts available in Wisconsin for the next 2 years. Right now I can see 1001 different unit weeks available in those 21 resorts.  I don't see any availability for #5421 so it could have been taken but was still showing up as a phantom or got taken between checking your two accounts.  Fox Hills Resort (#1235) has 264 units available.  Try clicking on the resort with the Worldmark and see if multiple units come up for each of the 21 resorts.


----------



## sparty (Feb 9, 2015)

Good point - yes it's weeks to weeks and not resorts as I implied.

But still - Marriott sees 41X the number of RCI weeks that WM sees and some resorts have 0 weeks which means they don't show at all, like the resort I wanted #5421..

BTW - I opened the WM up to full 2 year window and limited it to just Wisconsin - not all of the Midwest..  This is where the difference is really jumping out and why you see more. Apples to apples there is a significant difference..


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have just a  plain old RCI account and I can't see 5421.  I think it might just be gone.  So if you click on resort 1235 (Fox Hills) with your worldmark, you don't see 200 plus units available?


----------

